# Biocube?



## motica1 (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been researching for the past week and trying to figure out what it is exactly that i need and how much it will cost. If you add all the costs of equipment needed to put together a 30 gallon tank and compare it to the 29gl Biocube, It is much more expensive to start from scratch. What is your opinion on the biocubes? R they good and is the wet/dry filter sufficient? Which tank would be healthier?


----------



## Firefighter337 (Jan 1, 2007)

Not sure, I have never priced mine independently. I bought my entire set up for a little over $200. Rocks, clowns, crabs, snails, corals, chemicals, everything.

The wet dry kit on the back of the nano is sufficent. I think it does a great job.


----------



## cstevens (Sep 27, 2009)

I too am researching a building a small 40 gal or less. I will have to look into the biocube I have heard of it.

Champ.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

IMHO, the biocube, if you have no idea what you are doing, is the way to go. After you do research you'll know where to go, but it offers you all the initial things you need such as lighting and filtration. The Biocube, unless you know what you are doing, is going to be better initially then a scratch tank. You are going to spend more, but it's all in one and they are pretty turn key. Yes, there's still a cycle and yes, you will have to research, but it's pretty straight forward. You can keep corals, lower light required corals, and there are several fish that would do well in a 29g or 12g biocube. 

Hope that helps!

Welcome to the forum cstevens!


----------

